# Anyone have any knowledge on Irish Draught bloodlines?



## savia (3 January 2014)

As some of you may know, I'm on the lookout for a new horse.There is an Irish Draught mare that I am interested in and I'm trying to find some info on her breeding.She is by Hillviewfarm Milligan and out of Snowford Queen b.

Now, her Sire is easy enough to get info about, however, I'm having some trouble finding info on her Dam, so if anyone has any knowledge of her, it would be greatly appreciated.Also, if anyone has or knows any offspring of either of them, it would be great to hear what they are like.


----------



## s4sugar (3 January 2014)

Does this help? http://www.idshs.com.au/perl/search.pl?op=progeny&index=snowford_queen_b&gens=5

I bred a foal by Shauna's Diamond - huge but a sweetie.


----------



## savia (3 January 2014)

Aha, that's great, thank you.


----------



## Mynstrel (3 January 2014)

Looking at that breeding we used to know her full brother as a youngster (4yo I think) and he had the potential to be a very nice horse.


----------



## JanetGeorge (4 January 2014)

Smowford Queen B was bred by Mrs. Pam Symonds - who has been a leading light in IDHS(GB) for a LONG time.  She retained her and bred 16 foals from her - the last in 2007.  She was awarded 5 Hornby Premiums (in the old days when 3 was the max. needed to become a Hornby Select.)  Snowford Queen B was born in 1988 so I expect she's deceased by now.  Pam Symonds - on the other hand - is STILL going strong in her early 80's!


----------



## savia (4 January 2014)

Wow, thank you for that JanetGeorge! Just wondering if you possibly have any contact details for Pam, as I think she may have bred the mare I'm looking at.


----------



## JanetGeorge (4 January 2014)

Assuming her name starts with Snowford, she DID breed her - there were 2 fillies and a colt born by Hillviewfarm Milligan from 2004 - 2006.  I'll message you with contact details for Pam.


----------



## Simsar (10 January 2014)

Queen b actually had her last foal for Pam in 2008 it was a part bred colt by loughehoe guy, I owned her 2007 pure bred colt  and met the mare a couple of times, I think I may also have looked at the mare you talk about above a few years ago, I will try and hunt out some pics of qb and farmers boy (2007).I seem to remember qb died in 2008/9.


----------



## savia (11 January 2014)

Thanks for that, would be great to see some pics.


----------



## crellow4 (11 January 2014)

Are you looking at the mare to ride or as a broodmare?


----------



## JanetGeorge (11 January 2014)

crellow4 said:



			Are you looking at the mare to ride or as a broodmare?
		
Click to expand...

If the OP is interested in a pure-bred mare as a potential competition horse and this one doesn't work out, I HOPE she messages me!


----------



## supagran (11 January 2014)

I know Pam well, and she would love to hear how the mare's offspring are getting on.  She really is passionate about IDs.


----------



## savia (11 January 2014)

JanetGeorge said:



			If the OP is interested in a pure-bred mare as a potential competition horse and this one doesn't work out, I HOPE she messages me!
		
Click to expand...

I have you on standby.


----------



## savia (11 January 2014)

crellow4 said:



			Are you looking at the mare to ride or as a broodmare?
		
Click to expand...

Primarily to ride, but am possibly (not set in stone) looking to breed in the future.


----------



## crellow4 (12 January 2014)

PM'd you.


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 January 2014)

savia said:



			I have you on standby. 

Click to expand...

Good - I have about 5 pure-bred mares for sale at present, 4-5 years old (and a stack of rising 4's about to come in for backing!)


----------



## Tangaroo (12 January 2014)

Sorry for butting in on this thread but do you have any geldings for sale Janet?


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 January 2014)

Oops - I'll get shot - but yes.  No pure-breds at present but a couple of 34/7/8ths ID geldings.  Better message me.


----------



## savia (12 January 2014)

Yes, could we keep the 'enquiries' to pm's please, I don't want to get another infraction for this kind of thing:/


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (27 January 2014)

I have a gelding by HillviewFarm Milligan x Kingsclough Brunnera Blue. He is very smart with huge paces and a massive jump. He can be spooky and a little stressy if in stable on his own.... but that may just be him. We did not have him as a youngster so are not responsible for his early education !


----------



## nagsinrags (30 January 2014)

we currently have a 7/8th irish draught mare which we are currently considering selling, she has bred 2 foals if you are interested in information?


----------



## Diddleydoo (30 January 2014)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			I have a gelding by HillviewFarm Milligan x Kingsclough Brunnera Blue. He is very smart with huge paces and a massive jump. He can be spooky and a little stressy if in stable on his own.... but that may just be him. We did not have him as a youngster so are not responsible for his early education !
		
Click to expand...

I have a mare by HillviewFarm Milligan, she's spooky too and has a LOT of character ;-)

Love her to bits, she is amazing.


----------



## Soppan (5 February 2014)

Could anyone please tell me a bit about the ID's in my share horse's pedigree? http://sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10762826


----------



## CEPEQUINE (22 April 2014)

Only just seen this - please pm me if i can help as have a mare with same breeding.


----------



## Soppan (28 May 2014)

Hi, tried to pm but it was not an option (on mobile) but happy to get in touch and find out more about my share horse's ancestry!


----------



## seiri97 (5 June 2014)

Hi, I'm related to the breeder of your gelding. We would love to know how he is. His mum 'Brunnie' a little ID x Welsh has always been a bit stressy in the stable. However, she has perfect manners and has always been a dream to show! Sorry this is meant for ditchjumper2


----------



## seiri97 (5 June 2014)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			I have a gelding by HillviewFarm Milligan x Kingsclough Brunnera Blue. He is very smart with huge paces and a massive jump. He can be spooky and a little stressy if in stable on his own.... but that may just be him. We did not have him as a youngster so are not responsible for his early education !
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry I'm new to forums, I have sent a reply to your message but went about it the wrong way. Please see message above about regarding your gelding by Milligan


----------

